# Theme park calls off "Muslim Fun Day"



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Theme park calls off "Muslim Fun Day"*

Aug 2, 2:40 PM (ET)

LONDON (Reuters) - Britain's biggest theme park has called off the country's first "National Muslim Fun Day" because of lack of interest, the park said Wednesday.

Alton Towers in central England was to open on September 17 for Muslims -- with halal food, a strict dress code and prayer areas.

Music, gambling and alcohol were to be banned for the day and theme park rides such as "Ripsaw," "Corkscrew" and "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" all segregated by sex.

But the park said the event's organizers, Islamic Leisure, who rented the park for the day and were marketing the event, had called it off due to "insufficient ticket sales."

"Alton Towers is disappointed that the planned Family Fun Day Sunday 17th September has had to be canceled," the park said in a statement. A park spokeswoman said Islamic Leisure would refund those who bought tickets.

Islamic Leisure's phones were not being answered on Wednesday.

Organizers had hoped to fill a niche for Britain's 1.7 million Muslims, some of whom may be uncomfortable with mainstream entertainment.

But the fun day had caused some consternation: a non-Muslim couple scheduled to hold their wedding at the park's hotel complained to newspapers that event organizers told them the bride and female guests would have to cover up.

The park promised the party would be exempt from the rules. A park spokeswoman said the wedding would take place as planned.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"?????? Hell, I didn't even know I was invited! But I ain't goin' if they not gonna' let the girls in!!!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Didn't London get the memo...?

Muslims don't like to have "normal" fun... Allah forbids it.

Muslim fun = blowing themselves up while killing innocents

Muslim fun = beating your wife into submission

Muslim fun = screaming death to america...while beating your wife into submission

Muslim fun = planting explosives in a soccer field and watching kids being blown to bits...while beating your wife into submission

Muslim fun = burning the american flag while screaming death to america...

Muslim fun = gathering in large crowds and destroying things

Muslin fun = ........well, you get the picture


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Do they ever get bored????:smt1099


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*JS, you forgot about:*

Muslim Fun = beheading the infidels

and

Muslim Fun = the happy happy festival of Ashura...

*The Muslim holiday of 'Ashoura': a bloody celebration of intolerance *
This week many Muslims around the world celebrated the holiday of Ashoura. I have found a page that explains what this barbaric ritual is all about:









This week, Muslims in Lebanon
"celebrate" the holiday of Ashoura 
Ashoura in Lebanon 
The observance of Ashoura is one of the most important events in the Shia calender. Ashoura marks the anniversary of the martyrdom of Husayn, grandson of the Prophet Mohammad, in what is now Kerbala, Iraq. The death of Husayn was the beginning of the Sunni/Shia split, which persists in Islam to this day.

In the past, many Shia men have demonstrated their devotion to Husayn by letting their blood flow freely from self-inflicted wounds. Today, however, many governments have tried to ban this practice, with varying degrees of success. In Lebanon, the practice is permitted, and a bloody commemoration of Ashoura takes place in Nabatieh every year.

Most participants make a small cut on their head, and then beat the wound with their palm--or in this case a sword--to keep the wound open and bleeding.

Participants then march in groups around the town, yelling chants to express their devotion to Husayn and the Prophet. [...]









Many children participate, and the tradition seems to be an important rite of passage for many Shia boys.

The article above fails to mention that participants also call for the death of Jews, America and Israel. In my opinion, there's a direct link between this culture of blood and death, and the hate and terrorism executed by certain Muslims around the world.

I don't think I can trust Shiite Muslims that celebrate Ashoura with defending women rights, gay rights, democracy or freedom. They'll have to stop cutting themselves like barbaric morons from the 4th century before there's a chance they'll reject intolerance, violence and hate.

For more barbaric pictures, see below (Warning: babies and children are also cut - please be aware that the images below are quite graphic).























































Yessssireeee it's GrEAAAAAAAAAAT Fun to be Muslim :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Somebody convince me Allah and mohammad AREN'T really demons,,,Betcha can't do it:smt011 :smt011


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> *JS, you forgot about:*
> 
> Muslim Fun = beheading the infidels
> 
> ...


you're right, I did forget those things... oops, my bad!

What a bunch of nuts...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

In the interest of national security, we all should do everything and anything possible to facilitate and fulfill the wishes of those who wish to be martyrs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My mouth is literally hanging open after seeing these photos. I can't believe we've spent the lives of 2500+ good Americans to bring democracy and freedom to this lot of ignorant savages.

We should pull our troops back to the deep desert and let them have their civil war. The fewer of these people the better.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your right Mike only we should then thin the masses a little with the big one or bunch of smaller ones.
There's only one thing wrong over in those countrys, the Arabs should be under the sand and the oil on top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

++++++++++++++++++++++++1


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a bigot...I've always said...if they all want to get to Allah so damn bad, we should do everything in our power to oblidge them :smt011 

The US Military...sponsering free trips for all GOOD Muslims to meet Allah, since 2001. :smt1099


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> At the risk of sounding like a bigot...I've always said...if they all want to get to Allah so damn bad, we should do everything in our power to oblidge them :smt011
> 
> The US Military...sponsering free trips for all GOOD Muslims to meet Allah, since 2001. :smt1099


They do seem kind of excited to die. Don't they think they will receive 72 virgins?
I don't see the big deal, isn't that like fielding a whole team full of rookies.


----------

